# My other fur-baby. ;)



## ShipIt (Jun 6, 2011)

Meet Sumo! My crazy but very lovable Flame-Point Siamese mix. 

I raised him and his siblings by hand from the time they were about 3.5 weeks to 8 weeks. A neighbor of ours had feral cats and one had kittens but she didn't know it and went and got all of the feral cats fixed. Then about a week later she discovered a litter of starving kittens whom's mother could no longer feed them. If she couldn't find some place for them, her husband was going to have them put to sleep, so we jumped in.
They were a trouble to raise (the poor little things couldn't even go to the bathroom on their own). It was quite the adventure. But we did it!
Sumo made an immidiate bond with me. So I kept him as an indoor cat. The other two went to very good homes with friends of my Mother and they are taken very good care of. 

He is the greatest cat I've ever had by far! And I'm never owning another breed of cat. Siamese are definitely the cat for me and now I know that I won't ever own another breed! I can't see myself without a Siamese any more!
He's funny and quirky. He love love _loves_ attention and strives for it. He's very talkative (characteristic of the breed of course) and will walk in front of you, look you right in the eyes while walking sideways/backward, and meow at you if he wants something. He loves to cuddle and sleep by me on my bed. In the morning he wakes me up by repeatedly licking the same spot on my arm, cheek, or nose. Haha~
He also loves to antagonize the dogs and actually _tries_ to make them chase him around. He will bug the crap out of them while they are trying to sleep by biting them, pulling their ears, licking them and then biting them, or whatever he can do.
He also is quite the bug catcher!

I love him. That's all there is to it. <3

(P.S. ::If you notice the scar or bandage on his neck and are wondering about it; he had some skin problems growing up and had a few times when he tore open his own skin by itching and scratching at it. He had to be taken to the vet a lot, but it's better now and his skin has cleared up. Just a scar left.)
PSS: Those little grey things are his kittens. We had an accidental litter with an outdoor cat that we let in a couple of times. She's getting spayed, and the kittens have homes.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

He is a sweetie. I love Siamese cats too. I had a huge (20 lb) Flame Point named Moon. Now I have 3 girl kittens, a Blue Pt, a Seal Pt and a Snowshoe. I hope to have another Flame Pt someday.


----------



## West (Jul 9, 2010)

Just gorgeous!  Siamese are really cool, and Flame points have always been my favourite.
I also raised two Flame Point kittens that I found when they were only 3 weeks old. It was a lot of work, but they were amazing. I adopted them out to good homes. In fact, the female one lives with my favourite vet and his family!


----------



## nellie'smom (Dec 27, 2007)

Never saw a flame point before! What a beautiful cat! I would love a siamese someday!


----------



## ShipIt (Jun 6, 2011)

Thank you everyone!
I think Flame Points are just gorgeous. But I love them all. When Sumo gets older, I will probably get another Siamese and I want a different coat pattern so that I don't feel like I'm replacing him when he passes away (something I really don't want to think about of course).

@Claire's Friend: Wow! 20 pounds _is_ a pretty big cat! And I always thought Snowshoes had really interesting coats. I have a friend that has one, and she is beautiful!

@West: That's really neat! Raising kittens from that young definitely is a ton of work. But it's definitely worth it once you see the cats doing well and happy in good homes when they're older.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

I see that you have him with the kittens. Is he having any contact with the mom? Because females can get pregnant immediately after giving birth, so if they've been together she is probably pregnant again. :uhoh:

Maybe you should neuter him as soon as possible to avoid any more kittens.


----------



## ShipIt (Jun 6, 2011)

No, he hasn't had any contact with the mother again since she had the kittens. In fact he hasn't seen her since the few times we let her inside. 
The mother is outdoors, but she's inside in our utility room while she's nursing the kittens. She goes out periodically since she's not litterbox trained and doesn't like the house much anyway.
Sumo is not allowed in that room at all. And there's the back door there so she never even sees him.
But I bring the kittens into my room or the living room to see him because he absolutely loves them and does a great job at keeping them clean when mom's outside. 

He is going to be nuetered this summer. The reason that he wasn't beforehand was that he never goes outside (he's strictly indoor) so we really didn't think to. (Obviously not a great decision on our part). 
We're not sure if he's the father or if it was a roaming male that came through. Because there has been a feral male cat covered in scars roaming around the area causing trouble. He got in a fight with both of our outdoor male cats and really caused some damage to one of them. He had a limp for a week and a few deep scratches and we had to bring him to the vet. (The female cat's brother.) And he got our neighbor's female cat pregnant and got in a fight with their neutered male.

Either way, Sumo's getting neutered and our female outdoor cat (Neo) is getting spayed. Both of our other outdoor cats (Ringo and Billy Bob) are already neutered, but we had been putting off getting Neo spayed, which once again obviously wasn't a very good idea. They're all microchipped already though.

So don't worry. Neo shouldn't be getting pregnant any time soon, as long as that stray cat doesn't knock her up.
There are three kittens and we're keeping one, and the others are going to relatives. They are all getting spayed or neutered once they're old enough so no more kitties will be popping out of them!


----------

